

How the Berkeley Overmind won the 2010 StarCraft AI competition - akheron
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/01/skynet-meets-the-swarm-how-the-berkeley-overmind-won-the-2010-starcraft-ai-competition.ars

======
metabrew
This must be an amazingly fun AI competition :)

Would be great if Blizzard officially opened up a bot api for SC2 and made a
special league for people to compete with them.

I expect blizzard have a _lot_ of data mined from ladder games that they use
for balance tweaking; shame they don't (afaik) also use it to make a kick-ass
AI that learns from real battle.net games vs human players.

------
tmaly
I was just curious, does anyone know which programming language the wrote
Overmind in?

